# clump river birch



## PHARMON9

I'm just full of questions this evening, how long does it usually take for this tree to reach its full maturity, I've noticed this year just from spring to now it has grown approximately 4 ft. We trimmed it up this year as we got this one as a sappling 4 years ago and was beginning to look like a oversized bush. Does this have anything to do with the large growth spirt as here in kentucky we really haven't had an overage of rain.


----------



## treeclimber165

It probably just rooted into some nutrient rich soil. Now that it is established, it should grow faster than when you first planted it. Also, trimming it up and making it look like a tree instead of 'an oversized bush' will make it LOOK bigger!


----------



## Jay Banks

It sounds as if you planted the right tree in the right location.

I planted a 2' sapling three years ago and the top died. It resprouted into a clump and is now over 15' high.

Jay Banks
Certified Arborist
Urban Forester


----------

